

What Lady Gaga and hedge fund managers have in common  - kees
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/report-on-business/rob-magazine/what-lady-gaga-and-hedge-fund-managers-have-in-common/article1879307/

======
kees
Article with a foundation in microeconomics. Because of imperfect substitution
and joint consumption technologies Lady Gaga and hedge fund managers make more
money than investment bankers, who do not enjoy the benefits of joint
consumption technologies (every deal is piecework).

